# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  Payoneer

## Airicist

payoneer.com

youtube.com/payoneer

facebook.com/Payoneer

twitter.com/Payoneer

linkedin.com/company/payoneer

instagram.com/payoneer

Payoneer on Wikipedia

Founder - Yuval Tal

CEO - Scott Galit

----------


## Airicist

"Payoneer Украина. Обзор платежной системы" 

"Как заказать карту Payoneer — пошаговая инструкция"

----------


## Airicist

Как правильно вывести деньги с Payoneer и уплатить налоги: гайд для фрилансера

----------

